# Head bumping on kitchen hood



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Is the hood already in place, or are you just thinking out loud? It really comes down to how high the ceiling is, and the manufacturer specs, along with city codes.


----------



## Ecrowe (Jan 14, 2011)

No, I haven't purchased one yet. I'm just looking for the right hood. They all come in different shapes and sizes and none of them come with a helmet. My ceiling is slightly over 9 feet and it looks like I'm completely confused on what type of hood to look for.


----------



## gregzoll (Dec 25, 2006)

Post a picture of the Kitchen, and if you have a drawing, it would help. As for height, my Kitchen Ceiling is around 8', I am 6'-4" and I would bump a hood if not at least 7' high. I have worked in restaurants and having hoods at 5'-4" or so, is a PITA. Local codes would state how low would have to be over the cooking surface. If your AHJ has the info online, you may want to look through it.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Get the specs and build a mock up out of Styrofoam sheets---hang it up and see if it is a head banger---


----------



## Jacques (Jul 9, 2008)

the only purpose of the hood is to remove the heat/smoke,etc from the cooktop. so if it's rated-cfm-correctly and aestheticly pleasing you can put it as high as you want it..if it's too low and sucks too much air it's going to interfere -if it's gas-with the flame. it'll tend to pull flame around pot/pan.


----------

